# Spring has Sprung !



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 20, 2014)

Being the first day of spring I was wondering how many members still have snow on the ground ?¿?
***********Gator*****************


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 20, 2014)

Still got it here. :rofl: Not a lot but you can see it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 20, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Being the first day of spring I was wondering how many members still have snow on the ground ?¿?
> ***********Gator*****************



We've got a couple of feet of it.  And it's snowing right now.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 20, 2014)

I can see my whole back yard now, except along a fence line on the south exposure. AFAIK my hunting land is still under 36" of snow in Clark county - Central Wisconsin.....


----------



## davidh (Mar 20, 2014)

and here's proof
we got 6 inches of heart attack stuff the night before last. . .


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 20, 2014)

We still have a couple of feet of snow on the ground and it's snowing heavily as I type. Two springs ago, the snow was gone by the end of March and I planted my garden by the first of April. Not looking like that's going to happen this year. I don't even think that the maple sap has run yet, it's been so darn cold.

But, the goldfinches are beginning to show some yellow color and the ravens are showing off to potential mates by performing half barrel rolls in the air. Also, in spite of all the snow and cold, the trees and bushes are all showing swelled buds. In about 3 weeks time, things will look dramatically different.... ermmmm... I hope... 

Brian


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 20, 2014)

Snow?  What is snow?  :rofl:


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 20, 2014)

Pontiac Freak said:


> Snow? What is snow? :rofl:



I could send you some, if you like...   I wonder how much I could fit into a flat rate box....


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a nice looking V-plow on the ATV davidh - looks like it would cut through some deep drifts pretty nicely. What make is it?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 20, 2014)

Spring has sprung,
The Grass is rize,
I wonder there
Them fishes is!


We had 74 today, beautiful blue sky. Not seen any ice for a couple of weeks....we got 1 1/2-2" sleet one night that lasted a couple of days. Ho-hum, so much for Winter. It was over at 11:57 AM this morning. We have Spring!


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 20, 2014)

It snowed and rained here today.  Spring is coming tough - I saw a groundhog out this week - he had best go back to sleep for a while.  Still close to 2' of snow on the ground.
Michael


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 20, 2014)

Snow's finally gone from the yard, but still not very far up the mountains.


----------



## hvontres (Mar 21, 2014)

Pontiac Freak said:


> Snow?  What is snow?  :rofl:



I believe it is a mythical crystaline form of water. At least that is what I heard...:roflmao:


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 22, 2014)

It is snowing heavily again, this evening. All of the trees are covered in white.... looks like a Christmas card... 

But, robins, red-winged blackbirds and grackles have been sighted in the area..... all wearing toques and snowshoes... 

Brian


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 22, 2014)

Grass is in full swing for us and I killed our first snake of the year today. But started seeing them about a month ago.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess it's spring here also.  Looks like I'm going to have to dust off the lawn mower.  Only about 60 here today, should be near 70 by Monday.

A shot out my front door


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 22, 2014)

We had a pretty nutsy winter for NJ, so there are still piles of icy snow outside, quite small as of this weekend after some beautiful Spring days!

But those last lumps of snow are still clinging on!  Hah hah! 



Bernie


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 22, 2014)

Holy mackerel... !!!

What the heck is all that green stuff on the ground.... ????  You must have experienced a nuclear fallout or something...

It's still - 15 degrees celsius here....  = 5 degrees fahrenheit.... :yikes:

Brian


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2014)

I spoke too soon. A bit of fresh snow today. Mostly gone from the back yard, but still some out front. (Further north.)


----------



## Jim1942 (Mar 23, 2014)

Snow has left here in central Delaware in the last couple of days.  Maybe a pile that was pushed up still showing.  Looking for a chance for a little more in the next couple of days, but no big deal.  Had a hard time yesterday getting the snow geese out of my wheat.  Walking out got them up, but they kept coming back.  Finally got serious and carried a gun to convince them.  They'll probably be back today.  Their breast go mighty good in a big pot of vegetable soup.  It will be on the wood stove tomorrow.


----------



## furpo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep! The snow is almost gone!


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 24, 2014)

I was starting to have some hope in the last week, as some very small patches of ground were showing around some trees... but......

Big storm heading up the eastern seabord and expected to dump 30-50 centimeters ( 12"-20" ) ....  with 60 mph wind speeds, storm surges, etc.   :yikes:

Brian


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep we got all the plows back on and fueled up.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 24, 2014)

I have already mowed once last week, and with the spring rain we have had I already have to mow again!

Jake Parker


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 25, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Yep we got all the plows back on and fueled up.



Nice looking trucks... 

Brian


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> Nice looking trucks...
> 
> Brian



thanks plus there are four more...


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 25, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> thanks plus there are four more...



Wow... !!!!  Can you come up after tomorrow's storm and plow my driveway ?


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 31, 2014)

SPRING HAS SPRUNG.... A LEAK.... !!!!!!!

That's what the title should be for us northerners... 

We just got done with last week's blizzard and 40 cm. of snow, when we got hit with another storm yesterday and overnight, although not nearly as bad as last week's.... snow and freezing rain, but there is another storm coming this evening with 15- 25 cm. of snow and more freezing rain this afternoon...

I started a trapline when I was eleven years old and was out in any kind of weather for ten years and then, as a carpenter, working outdoors in all kinds of weather. I don't normally care much, nor am I bothered by the weather.... but I am finally tiring of winter. I have a few outdoor projects that I'd like to get done and am itching to get to them. I'd love to get my vegetable garden planted.... it looks like we might lose a full month of growing this year.

But, there are still new signs of spring, despite the weather. I heard the cheerful chatter of a warbler outside my window a couple of mornings ago... a true harbinger of spring... 

Cheers... 

Brian


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 31, 2014)

you can smell the bodies thawing.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 31, 2014)

Brain,
It didn't get cold enough long enough this winter to kill last years garden.Got some Ghost Peppers started and will be planting them this week.They are 1,000 times hotter than jalapeno peppers. I'm goining to make some BBQ sauce with them.Should sort out the men from the boys.:rofl: Last year I dried out some hot peppers and sprinkled the ant mounds and didn't have any trouble all summer. ************G**********


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 31, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Brain,
> It didn't get cold enough long enough this winter to kill last years garden.Got some Ghost Peppers started and will be planting them this week.They are 1,000 times hotter than jalapeno peppers. I'm goining to make some BBQ sauce with them.Should sort out the men from the boys.:rofl: Last year I dried out some hot peppers and sprinkled the ant mounds and didn't have any trouble all summer. ************G*******
> 
> Well..... no wonder your grumpy.... after all those Ghost Peppers....
> ...


----------

